# CAAD12 Cutting Steerer Tube



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Due to the issue of the 2016 CAAD12 having a long seat tube that swallows a lot of the seat post, I was thinking of cutting my steerer tube to make it more proportional.

So comparing what is on Cannondale's website v.s. what you get, you can see how more appealing it is without those 4 spacers in between (imho).










I'm planning to remove 3 spacers. Any inputs?

BTW, I'm not the one who's going to cut it. I'm bringing it to my LBS.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Are looks all that matter to you?

That's a big change in riding position. Many people wouldn't be comfortable on a bike with a slammed stem.
Do yourself a favor and swap the spacers to above the stem and ride it that way for a while before you cut anything.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Frankly speaking, LOOKS is NOT all that matters but it does matter to me to some extent. The short seat post showing is a pet peeve. 

I came from riding a Synapse to a CAAD. The change in riding position was fine so I think I would be able to adapt some more. Most likely I'll try swapping spacers first then decide how low I can go.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

The stock steerer length on all new bikes are long for a reason, they give each buyer a range to find the perfect fit... so yes, it's prefectly fine to lower the stem and cut the steerer, it's actually expected to be done for many... But as Randy pointed out, the best fit is what matters, not the looks. I'd rather be confortable for long rides on a non-slammed stem than have a bike that looks slightly more pro with a back that hurts.

I would also suggest lowering the stem and putting the spacers on top to try first as there is no coming back once you cut it... and I'm not talking about just little tries but go for a long ride (or a few) as if you get a bit too low, it may seem fine for a few minutes, an hour, a bit more but it may not be fine for long rides.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

That would be the path I'll take....next year. Just got snow today (NJ) so I'll be riding my SYNAPSE exclusively for now.


----------



## thierry.bonnaire (Jan 16, 2011)

Best to have a good bike fitter to recommend you a proper stem length and height by testing first your flexibility along with other body measurements. Too many cyclists end up quitting the sport (chronic lower back pain) because of bike fits that did not jive with their morphology.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

ARPRINCE said:


> Frankly speaking, LOOKS is NOT all that matters but it does matter to me to some extent. The short seat post showing is a pet peeve.
> 
> I came from riding a Synapse to a CAAD. The change in riding position was fine so I think I would be able to adapt some more. Most likely I'll try swapping spacers first then decide how low I can go.


U R right about the seatpost,I have a Caad 10 & bought a Caad 12 DA Disc last year,the frames are the same size supposedly but are not,the Caad 12 is a half inch higher in the seat tube which takes away the little that shows,had I known this I would of went a size smaller, I slammed the stem with a Cobbs thin spacer which is on my Caad 10,frankly I like the Caad 10 better,so now I might strip the frame of components & look for another disc frame since they don't make the green Caad 12 frame anymore,yes looks are important also.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

ARPRINCE said:


> That would be the path I'll take....next year. Just got snow today (NJ) so I'll be riding my SYNAPSE exclusively for now.


After several months using my bike with all the spacers on top (I didn't do the gradual swap), I've decided it was time to cut it. Instead of going the LBS route, I also went ahead and did it myself after buying a steerer tube guide from Nashbar.

I also left a 5mm spacer on top after watching DIY youtube videos as well as forum recommendation. I cut the tube 2mm below the marked guide line. Used a 32TPI hack saw blade.


----------

